# Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus



## norge_klaus (2. April 2009)

Es ist nicht weit hin. Am 08.05. geht unser Flug nach Miami. Unser Boot zum selbstfahren ist für zwei Tage am 15./16.05 (Marathon) gebucht. Wir werden bestimmt auch ab Key West starten, sollten wir eine günstige Splitcharter buchen können.

Gruß & Tight Lines @ all

Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus


----------



## Volker2809 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Na prima, nochmal zwei Angler in Florida. Dann bekommen wir hoffentlich auch von Euch noch nen schönen Bericht! Viel Spaß und schöne Fische!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Wir wünschen euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Tight Lines! Heute war es soooo heiß, daß selbst die Fische keinen Bock hatten.


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

dann mal bloß viele schöne pics machen für nen super Bericht hier .... :m
Viel Spaß und Erfolg wünsch ich schonmal .......


----------



## norge_klaus (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Den würde ich in diesem Jahr gern toppen ....... #6#6#6

Freitag gehts los !!!!!!


----------



## sei (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Ich bin gerade in Sonoma-Kalifornien. bin den Highway No. 1 von L A bis hierher die Kueste hochgefahren. In der uebernaechsten Woche bin ich dann fuer eine Woche auf Captiva Island vor Fort Myers. Vorher LYosimeti Park usw. Da werde ich versuchen ein boot zu chartern! WAR HEUTE AUCH AM SONOMA lAKE. DA GIBTS HAUPTSAECHLICH SCHWARZBARSCHE!


----------



## norge_klaus (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Hi Boardies,

der Urlaub in Florida neigt sich dem Ende. Wir sitzen gerade im Hotel in Miami Beach und sind am packen. Seltsam, warum nur sind die Koffer wieder voller als auf dem Hinflug ??? :q:q:q
(neue Shimano Trevala Jigging Rood in 6 fuß 6 inch einteilig, Avet SX .......sind verpackt) 
Es stürmt mal wieder ernorm, wie schon die letzten Tage. Unsere Angelaktivitäten wurden dadurch doch stark eingeschränkt. Es gab aber auch Erfolge. Hier ein kleiner Vorgugger. Dann ratet mal schön !!! Die Rute ist ein 50-80 lbs. Custom Made Stöckchen. Auflösung folgt.
Tight Lines
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Boardies,
> 
> der Urlaub in Florida neigt sich dem Ende. Wir sitzen gerade im Hotel in Miami Beach und sind am packen. Seltsam, warum nur sind die Koffer wieder voller als auf dem Hinflug ??? :q:q:q
> (neue Shimano Trevala Jigging Rood in 6 fuß 6 inch einteilig, Avet SX .......sind verpackt)
> ...



Ich weiss es,ich weiss es,Du spulst neue Schnur drauf,deswegen die gekrümmte Haltung.....:vik::vik:


Gruss  Martin


Der  STF  :g


----------



## GiantKiller (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Wann kommt die Auflösung?


----------



## norge_klaus (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Hi Boardies,

wieder zu Hause ! Am vergangenen Samstag haben wir unser Mietboot in Marathon übernommen. Bis zur 7-Meilen-Brücke immerhin ca. 10 km. Mit dem 20 Fuß-Boot und 115 PS war es selbst bei dem relativ windigem Wetter kein Problem. Wir haben einige hundert Meter vor der Brücke gestoppt und dort problemlos Pin-Fish gestippt.

Ziemlich problematisch war das Ankern vor der Brücke, da dort erhebliche Strömung herrscht. Der Anker wollte sich nur wiederwillig im überwiegend sandigen Boden verbeissen. Die Wassertiefe von nur 8 - 10 Fuss war auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. In Norwegen würde ich die absolute Krise bekommen, wenn das Echolot derartig seichtes Wasser anzeigt.

Also dann zwei Ruten mit Pin-Fish bestückt und nebenher mit der dritten Rute und Squit am Haken noch zusätzlich Spaß gehabt.

Des Rätsels Lösung......

ist dieser Sheephead noch nicht.


----------



## norge_klaus (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

.....auch dieser Bonnethead-Shark (das kleinste Mietglied der Familie der Hammerhaie max. 4 Fuss), der auf Pin-Fish ging war eher leicht ins Boot zu holen.


----------



## norge_klaus (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Irgendwann ging der Klicker dann doch mal richtig und es wurde ordentlich Schnur von der Rolle gezogen. Rute aus dem Halter und da marschiert der Fisch direkt auf mich zu vom Heck nach vorn unter der Ankerleine durch und geht gleichmäßig ab. Bloß kein Anhieb, da der Circel sonst nicht sauber fasst. Also Bremse zu und die Rute unter Spannung gebracht. Der Haken fasst anscheinend sauber. Der Fisch ist aber nicht zu stoppen. Nach ca. 80 - 100 m dreht er jedoch und geht genau in die andere Richtung ab. Nicht schnell, aber mit gutem Schub ! 

Nach einiger Zeit kommt ein erster Schatten in Sicht.......


----------



## GiantKiller (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

quäle uns nicht noch länger...


----------



## norge_klaus (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Der Schatten nähert sich....


----------



## norge_klaus (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Nurse-Shark ! Versuche das Teil halbwegs neben das Boot zu bekommen, um grob zu messen. Bei der heftigen Strömung nicht einfach. Der Zollstock mit 2 Meter reicht bei weitem nicht aus. Wir schätzen das Gewicht auf ca. 70 - 80 kg. Nach ausgiebigen Fotos wird der Shark außenbords abgehakt und verschwindet wieder im trüben Wasser der Bayside. |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## GiantKiller (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Großartiger Fisch. 

Wie war die Angelei auf Tarpon?


----------



## norge_klaus (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Die müssen bis zum nächsten Florida Urlaub warten. Wir hatten das Boot nur für zwei Tage und ich habe erstmal nur zugesehen, wie die anderen Boote unter der Brücke fischen. Der zweite Tag war auch mit 20 -25 mph Wind noch schlechter und ab Mittag kam noch Gewitterregen dazu. 

Von der Brücke aus konnte man viele gigantische Exemplare direkt unter der alten Brücke sehen. Diese waren im Bereich des ersten Strompfeilers der in der Mitte zwischen alter und neuer Brücke steht zu bewundern.


----------



## GiantKiller (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

schade dass es nicht geklappt hat mit dem tarpon.

aber ich hätte nicht an tarpons vorbeifahren können ohne sie anzuwerfen oder wenigstens ein foto zu machen.


----------



## norge_klaus (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Sobald man in einer Marina filetiert und Fischabfälle ins Wasser geworfen werden, sind die Tarpons zum Fressen da. Die größten auf diesem Foto haben locker 2 Meter.


----------



## GiantKiller (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

wow.

hat schon mal ein verzweifelter angler versucht einen Tarpon in der Marina zu fangen?

(verstehen könnt ichs ja wenn jemand viel zeit, mühe und vor allem geld investiert hat und trotzdem keinen wilden tarpon gefangen hat...)


----------



## rauber83 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Boardies,
> 
> wieder zu Hause ! Am vergangenen Samstag haben wir unser Mietboot in Marathon übernommen. Bis zur 7-Meilen-Brücke immerhin ca. 10 km. Mit dem 20 Fuß-Boot und 115 PS war es selbst bei dem relativ windigem Wetter kein Problem. Wir haben einige hundert Meter vor der Brücke gestoppt und dort problemlos Pin-Fish gestippt.
> 
> ...



nur so das ist ein key west porgy


----------



## norge_klaus (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Also ich bleibe bei Sheepshead.

http://www.theoutdoorlodge.com/fishing/species/porgies.html#1

Auf dem Foto kommt die intensive dunkle Streifung auch nicht so gut rüber.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## GiantKiller (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

ich weiss nicht was es konkret ist, aber die sheephead sind viiieeel dunkler selbst wenn sie eine weile im weissen eimer sind.

hat jemand von euch zufällig abbildungen von allen fischen aus der region die giftig sind?

da scheint es doch einige zu geben, die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## rauber83 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

also 10000 prozentig kein sheepshead also das ist mal aneder ganz andere familie..... das ist definitiv aus der porgy familie oder vielleicht lass ich mich noch auf einen pigfish ein....


----------



## norge_klaus (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*

Hi Rauber83,

was macht Dich so sicher ? Sheepsheads gehören zur Gruppe der Porgie(y)s.....

Tight lines !

Norge_Klaus


----------



## rauber83 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Florida 2009 - Stadtmaus & Norge_Klaus*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Rauber83,
> 
> was macht Dich so sicher ? Sheepsheads gehören zur Gruppe der Porgie(y)s.....
> 
> ...


  sorry soll jetzt net arrogant klingen... ich hab 2 jahre auf charter booten gearbeitet und fisch im golf seit über 15 jahren. diese porgy art fängt man regelmäßig beim snapper fischen. es ist kein sheepshead. definitiv- würden ja auch dann die limitationen gelten. es handelt sich um eine porgy art aber keinen sheepshead. wir nennen ihn dirt key west porgy in destin. schaut euch mal den grass porgy an der sieht ihm sehr ähnlich http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.fishbase.org/images/thumbnails/jpg/tn_Caarc_u0.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm%3FID%3D1220&usg=__lqeywPLZ0DXQXOdJh2rY6fEzabI=&h=104&w=211&sz=7&hl=de&start=2&um=1&tbnid=3WFBbQ9dx4lV2M:&tbnh=52&tbnw=106&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgrass%2Bporgy%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:defficial%26sa%3DG%26um%3D1
ein weiterer name ist white snapper. du kannst sie gut in größen bis 22 inch in tiefen um die 400 fuss fangen.....


----------

